# Quesadilla Recipes?



## Mr_Dove (Apr 6, 2006)

I can't believe that there wasn't a single occurance of the word quasadilla on the forums.  Must be because its so hard to spell.  I'm pretty sure my spelling is correct.

What is your favorite recipe/ingredients?  A few of my favorites are cheese, chicken, red bell peppers, onions. bacon bits, cilantro, green chiles.  Sometimes a can of some cheese soup mix for creaminess.


----------



## middie (Apr 6, 2006)

Chicken and cheese in mine please. Oh and sour cream.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2006)

Mr_Dove said:
			
		

> I can't believe that there wasn't a single occurance of the word quasadilla on the forums. Must be because its so hard to spell. I'm pretty sure my spelling is correct.
> 
> What is your favorite recipe/ingredients? A few of my favorites are cheese, chicken, red bell peppers, onions. bacon bits, cilantro, green chiles. Sometimes a can of some cheese soup mix for creaminess.


 
Do a search on this spelling QUESADILLA.  You'll get better results.

I like chicken, salsa, guacamole, jalapeños, cheddar and scallions.  Sometimes I make a pizza quesadilla with sauce, pepperoni and mozzarella.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Apr 7, 2006)

haha, I knew it had to be me.  Thanks for the spelling lesson.


----------



## licia (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't use a recipe. I usually start out with cheese or chicken and add to that as I think about other things.  Yesterday for lunch we had cheese and I made fresh salsa. It was delicious.


----------



## GB (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't use a recipe either. I just use what I have lying around. I always have a variety of cheeses and just about any of them are good in a quesadilla. Often times I will make one with just cheese and some spices (cayene, chipotle pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, smoked Spanish paprika, and many others) and that is it. Other times I will use any leftover meats and/or veggies I have around.

My biggest failure was trying to use leftover Chinese food in a quesadilla once though. I don't know what I was thinking


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> ...My biggest failure was trying to use leftover Chinese food in a quesadilla once though. I don't know what I was thinking


 
GB, I told you hot and sour soup wouldn't work in a quesadilla.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 7, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I don't use a recipe either. I just use what I have lying around. I always have a variety of cheeses and just about any of them are good in a quesadilla. Often times I will make one with just cheese and some spices (cayene, chipotle pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, smoked Spanish paprika, and many others) and that is it. Other times I will use any leftover meats and/or veggies I have around.
> 
> Same here GB.......quessas and omelets are wonderful to use up some of those extras in the fridge.


----------



## GB (Apr 7, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> GB, I told you hot and sour soup wouldn't work in a quesadilla.


That is what I get for having one too many scorpian bowls


----------



## bknox (Apr 7, 2006)

Absolutely chicken, grilled, possibly with honey and lemon and topped with roasted red pepper, fresh onion, cheese and cilantro.

Now I am hungry for one.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 7, 2006)

Cheese & chicken are my favorites.  I particularly like cheese ones for a quick snack - 2 flour tortillas, some grated cheese, a hot cast iron pan, & a pair of kitchen scissors to cut them into wedges.


----------



## Shunka (Apr 7, 2006)

A creamy cheese like Monteray Jack, scampi with a bit of cumin added and chopped green onions is really good.


----------

